# 524



## stategame (Jun 5, 2019)

just bought a 524 , the gear lube is low, looking at different models in this forum says 00 gear lube at tractor supply , also were can i find a owners and service manuals on line? ebay? the blower sat for a long time, i drained the gas cleanded the carb, changed oil . runs pretty good . thanks for any info


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Do you have any other snowblowers? Or your first? It's a well built machine, simple to repair, cast iron gear box, built in the 70s or early 80s, underpowered with the 5hp Tecumseh, short chute that needs to be extended to throw further, needs an impeller kit as there is too much space between the impeller and housing, check the condition of the friction disk.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

need the model number for manuals here: https://www.toro.com/en/parts The user manual should say which gear lube to use.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

paulm12 said:


> need the model number for manuals here: https://www.toro.com/en/parts The user manual should say which gear lube to use.



Since its a John Deere snowblower, Toro isnt going to be any help. 
(Toro and JD snowblowers have never been related)


John Deere is one of those companys that does *not* believe in sharing manuals for free. (Ariens will let you look up virtually any manual for free on their webpage) but JD has always charged, for everything..


You could try emailing JD directly, with a model number..they might be able to sell you a manual, if they have it. The only other real option is ebay.


If you post a photo, we can tell you approx how old it is, and who made it. (The three options for "who made it" are John Deere, Murray and Ariens) being a 524, its most likely built by John Deere itself.


Scot


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

oops, sorry, I'm a Toro guy and didn't see the forum thread title. I'll go back to hanging out in the Toro thread. 

Paul


----------

